# Zweite Festplatte einbauen?



## Adlerina (12. September 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Festplatte (14,3GB) als master 0 device in meinem PC.
früher hatte ich eine zweite drin. Die hab ich dann irgendwann ausgebaut und dann kam logischerweise der Fehler beim Starten:
Primary slave hard disk fail!
Jetzt habe eine neue gekauft (80GB) und bei der weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich die einstellen soll. Als Primary slave
hab da net so viel Ahnung...und wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Adlerina


----------



## Johannes Postler (12. September 2003)

Hinten auf der Festplatte findest du 8 Zäpfchen, die etwa so aussehen:
    : : : :

Irgendwo auf der Festplatte (oder in der Anleitung) findest du eine Kennzeichnung wie du die HD "jumpern" musst. Da steht dann bespielsweise:
Master:
    : : 8 :   (ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel!)
dh. du musst die kleine Brücke (entweder diese steckt dort schon, oder sie wurde mitgeliefert) so hineinstecken wie beschrieben (die 8 oben ist die Brücke).

Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass dein PC schon älter ist, da du ein HD mit 14,3 GB hast. Es kann sein dass dein Motherbord (bzw. deine BIOS-Version) nur HDD bis soundsoviel GB unterstützt.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Kawakima (13. September 2003)

Hi,
Um zu testen ob das Mainboard die Platte unterstützt, könnte man sie doch als Master jumpern und als einzige Platte mal laufen lassen, wenn er sie im Bios erkennt und nur meckert, das kein Betriebssystem vorhanden ist, wäre das Problem schon beseitig.


Schreib mal auf, welche Jumper Möglichkeiten es bei deiner alten 14 GB Platte gibt. Und welche bei der neuen. Dann kann man die Möglichkeiten hier durchgehen.  

Ciao
Kawakima


----------

